# Temperatures & Circulation in a low-tech tank



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

You've got a bit of natural water circulation. Heat rises cool sinks. If everything is doing fine why in good conscience do you want to screw it up?


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

I prefer my tank to be a consistent uniform temperature throughout. Check out the hydor koralia line of water pumps if you are interested in adding more circulation.


----------



## mtbparker (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes. You've hit the nail on the head. That's what's been eating at me. Is this merely a perceived problem?

Like a player at the slot machine, I've got a dollar in my pocket, but wonder if I could do better.

If you guys just tell me to leave well enough alone, I'll do just that. :icon_bigg


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mtbparker said:


> Yes. You've hit the nail on the head. That's what's been eating at me. Is this merely a perceived problem?
> 
> Like a player at the slot machine, I've got a dollar in my pocket, but wonder if I could do better.
> 
> *If you guys just tell me to leave well enough alone, I'll do just that*. :icon_bigg


 This. Your fish will tell you if temps are wrong. They start staying in one area.
If you want a bit more uniformity use 2 200 w heaters instead of one 300. One lower bottom corner 1 upper opposite.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

JJVanier said:


> I prefer my tank to be a consistent uniform temperature throughout. Check out the hydor koralia line of water pumps if you are interested in adding more circulation.


 This is an easy, effective answer to your problem. The circulation from one of those pumps will definitely even out the temperature throughout your tank.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The fish will figure out where they like it best. They can move. But the plants cannot. 

More circulation will better spread the CO2 and other nutrients around the plants. The little table top fountain pump (35gph) might be just enough to do this for you. I would definitely add that small pump. The most effective way to use a small pump is to place it on the bottom middle and aim the flow up. This will pick up the cold water at the bottom, which is probably also lower in oxygen (the fish have used it). As this water reaches the top it will sheet in all directions, and gain oxygen. Then down the sides. I would offset it, closer to the heater so the water closest to the heater is drawn into this circulation, too.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a 29 planted out on my back porch for about 2 years. No pump. No circulation. I only put a heater in when it got below 70 out there. Like the OP fish did just fine. Unlike the OP all of the plants did well including the Amazon giving me plantlets. In all my timer in this hobby I've known many who keep totally natural tanks that flourished without any type of mechanicals in it. I've done it. I'm still doing it. And yes, I do have temp differences top to bottom. Just never seems to stop things.

If you start noticing things changing that's the time to act. It also means you need to check on the tank more than once a week.


----------



## mtbparker (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs. Fortunately, nothing in an aquarium moves quickly (except for crypt melt!), so I'll take some time to observe. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

In my 29g I put two HOBs 150gph and 1 Koralia Nano 240 gph powerhead (on timer with light). 
Water circulation helps clean the plants from fish waste and algae. You just need a good filter to clean it quickly.


----------

